# Demand on Med Techs ?



## cdnrmsclk (14 Jun 2010)

I am looking to OT to med tech, and I have a few questions... 

How often does a med tech go in the field... I know it's a general question, but I'm looking just for a general answer... Let's say a med tech posted to a Fd Amb unit,  how often would they be expected to be in the field compared to one posted to a H Svc C?

Are they in high demand for deployable ops (tours, ops ex: op hestia) ? 

I am currently a clerk, and my unit is what I consider to be static - do med techs get static postings as well? How long does it typically take to get specialized training, and at what rank?

I'm pretty sure that med tech is a purple trade... do med techs get posted to bases/wings/ships as per their element?

I am aware that the med tech QL3 lasts a bit over a year, when you factor in the wait time for getting to BC for the paramedic training... during that period of time while waiting for the course in BC, is there an opportunity to get OJT to where your primary residence and NOK resides? Does it usually take a year to complete the QL3? 

If there is any other information anyone can tell me about the QL3 crse, and the things you do on it, that would be great...


Thank you for your time.


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Jun 2010)

I input the words "Med Tech" in the search bar in this sub forum and got five pages.  If you do an advanced search and check off various sub forums and add the message age parameters, you should have lots of recent info on all of your questions.


----------



## Armymedic (14 Jun 2010)

You're a Reg F clerk?

I will echo my PMed counterpart, please use the search function. 

Then if you have a specific question, ask.


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Jun 2010)

Not to mention, you will have to ensure you meet the prerequisites for OT (time in, rank, etc).


----------



## aesop081 (14 Jun 2010)

cdnrmsclk said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure that med tech is a purple trade... do med techs get posted to bases/wings/ships as per their element?



No. They get posted wherever, regardless of what uniform they wear.


----------



## medicineman (14 Jun 2010)

They get lots of time away, regardless of unit posted to...even "static" ones.

MM


----------



## justmyalias (23 Nov 2010)

cdnrmsclk said:
			
		

> How often does a med tech go in the field... I know it's a general question, but I'm looking just for a general answer... Let's say a med tech posted to a Fd Amb unit,  how often would they be expected to be in the field compared to one posted to a H Svc C?


*@ a Fd Unit, assuming your base is 'busy' you could be tasked quite frequently, especially as you climb in skill-set and there aren't many fives' qual'd mbrs kickin' about.  Even still, as a junior MedTech you could be the dvr or simply the 2nd headin' out.  Could be for a quick few days, or for a week or two.

At the same time, I'm sure there could be occasions where the some mbrs could be busy (or not) doing things around the unit and so never really going to the field.



> Are they in high demand for deployable ops (tours, ops ex: op hestia) ?


Well..Afganistan is ending, so there'll be a lot less need for tours as such.  Who's to say what the lag is for the 'next big thing'.  If you're at a particularly important unit which staffs such things as DART or whatever else (Trenton), you could always be two-hatted.  These can be offered to you, or if you're a keen individual proactively request it.



> ...do med techs get static postings as well?...


Elaborate on static?

If by simply 'going to the field', then perhaps an example would be those at NDMC & Montfort?  I doubt they've been in the field on a tasking...who knows, I could be mistaken.  Then again you could be posted to Borden's Clinic and not really ever go out to the field to provide coverage for any of the oodles of crses running about.

The novelty of actually being able to offer any limited insight has waned I'm afraid.  I'll defer to others who may be as willing to help you with direct answers if you haven't already found them with the 'search skills' you've been provided.

June heh?  I wonder how things have progressed for you since then?


----------



## PMedMoe (24 Nov 2010)

First off, you've replied to someone who hasn't been back here since 16 June 2010.  Probably got in a snit from being told to use the search function.....  :



			
				justmyalias said:
			
		

> If by simply 'going to the field', then perhaps an example would be those at NDMC & Montfort?  I doubt they've been in the field on a tasking...who knows, I could be mistaken.



There _is_ no NDMC anymore, the Montfort is it.  And yes, you are mistaken.  Unless you don't consider Afghanistan or Haiti a "field" tasking.  Not to mention, while they may not "go to the field" from the Montfort, most of them have been posted to other locations.


----------



## justmyalias (24 Nov 2010)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> ...while they may not "go to the field" from the Montfort, most of them have been posted to other locations.


Thanks for chiming in.

I got the impression from OP that the question was 'at the posting', not what they've done in past.  Nobody is saying someone @ Montfort has never (could ever, would ever) be to a field unit., the question as I took it was, would this posting be a field one, or 'static'.

What do you understand from static?  I'm guessing on a day to day basis, if you're pretty much 8-4 in whites, then it's a static one.  If you're in combats and one week could be folding canvas and the next in the field...then it's no longer really a static posting.

With that said, if a tasking comes down and none of the field units can staff it, but a clinic somewhere has an extra person kickin' about and interested-I'm guessing they would fill it no?  The potential could always be there...but aggreeably not the norm heh?


----------



## medicineman (24 Nov 2010)

Very few "static" units in the country don't have people out doing something - you could be in Gagetown, a static unit, but spend 200 + days a year in the field - and BTW, you're not entitled to LDA there.  Even in places like Ottawa, there are tasks to be filled, IBTS to do, backfills to some God forsaken base somewhere, etc.  Here in Vic, a med tech not posted to a ship, and therefore "static" might find themselves covering a demolitions range for a week on a windwept island, working with the Reserves on the Island or Mainland, trying to stay dry, warm and interested on NER Exes, tossed out to a ship (minor or major) on attach posting, teachiing combat first aid, lots.  The PA's, even "static" ones spend alot of time away - backfill for Recruiting, tasks for 1 HSG (ie TFA, DART, etc), backfilling ships, Northern Denial standby/deployment and the like.  Static is a relative term - medics are always needed somewhere.

MM


----------

